# Possible infection? Or gear crashing in muscle?



## don draco (Dec 11, 2013)

Last Thursday, I did a VG injection .. no problems at all.  However, by late Friday afternoon, I started to notice some slight discomfort.  Now, my hip has blown up and it looks like there's a baseball sticking out of my side. I can't walk straight or even sleep without extreme pain.

The gear that I injected came crashed, which I'm sure is due to the weather. I've been heating it up before injection, and all has been well.  I've been using this vial for the past 3 weeks with no issues.. however, for some reason, this time was different.  I was hoping to write off sterility issues due to the fact that I had been using it with no issues at all, but one can never be sure I suppose. 

The only difference between this injection and the previous ones is that I waited much longer after heating up the gear than I had for previous injections.  I was thinking that maybe the gear cooled down too much & possibly recrystallized post-injection. Is this possible?  I'm really hoping that the gear crashed in the muscle .. I'd rather not have to deal with an abscess.  I was actually planning on lancing myself to check if it is an infection, but I'd rather not go to those extremes before getting some feedback on this. 


The lump is : 

- Very swollen ( literally looks like my ass wraps around to the front of my hip ) 
- Sore to the touch 
- *NOT* red
- Very firm ( feels flexed even when completely relaxed )


All feedback is appreciated.. thanks in advance


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 11, 2013)

Gear doesn't crash in muscle. Your body temp is 98.6 degrees. Go to the ER. Say you injected b-12 and this is the result. The pain you're in is sufficient. I treated an abscess myself back in the 90's. Took antibiotic and drained. I have a discolored divot on my ass.
The doc will drain and pack the wound. Don't mess around.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 11, 2013)

I got knots from TPP and NPP and hate it.

You may have missed the muscle.

My right Ventro is swole today from 3cc 2 were TPP my left has no issue and took 3cc also but no TPP.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 11, 2013)

An infection should be red, they usually have a distinct edge to the red patch, if you see this, trace around it with an ink pen so you can see if it's growing.  If it's not red, it could just be a knot.  I had one in my quad that hurt like a bitch for a full week.  It was smooth going in, but the next day . . . I was getting worried, but it just got better on it's own.  Been using the same gear and pinning in the same general area without issue, so I don't know if I just hit a bad spot or had bad technique or what, but it did get better.  Oh, mine was also swollen, sore to the touch, and kind of pinkish reddish, but without a district outline.

Of course if it is an abscess, waiting for treatment will make it MUCH worse.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm switching to Test A soon I hate these TPP Knots.


----------



## don draco (Dec 11, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Gear doesn't crash in muscle. Your body temp is 98.6 degrees. Go to the ER. Say you injected b-12 and this is the result. The pain you're in is sufficient. I treated an abscess myself back in the 90's. Took antibiotic and drained. I have a discolored divot on my ass.
> The doc will drain and pack the wound. Don't mess around.



I see.. Didn't think of that.  
If the pain doesn't start subsiding by tomorrow afternoon I suppose I will. Thanks Ben.  



SFGiants said:


> I got knots from TPP and NPP and hate it.
> 
> You may have missed the muscle.
> 
> My right Ventro is swole today from 3cc 2 were TPP my left has no issue and took 3cc also but no TPP.



The thing that confuses me is that I've been injecting the same volume into each VG with the same compounds every week with absolutely no issues.  In fact, I performed an injection on the opposite VG (from the same vials) on Monday morning, and it's absolutely fine.  Maybe it's just a knot.  But if the pain / swelling doesn't start subsiding by tomorrow I think I might just take Ben's advice and hit the ER. 



Rumpy said:


> An infection should be red, they usually have a distinct edge to the red patch, if you see this, trace around it with an ink pen so you can see if it's growing.  If it's not red, it could just be a knot.  I had one in my quad that hurt like a bitch for a full week.  It was smooth going in, but the next day . . . I was getting worried, but it just got better on it's own.  Been using the same gear and pinning in the same general area without issue, so I don't know if I just hit a bad spot or had bad technique or what, but it did get better.  Oh, mine was also swollen, sore to the touch, and kind of pinkish reddish, but without a district outline.
> 
> Of course if it is an abscess, waiting for treatment will make it MUCH worse.



Yes, this is one of the main reasons why I was doubting that it could be an abscess.  There is absolutely no redness or red outline .. and I haven't had a fever ( which is supposedly common if you DO have an abscess / infection ).


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 11, 2013)

As far as I know, almost all infections stem from the skin or needle, and not the actual gear, so I wouldn't worry about the vial.  I usually use 1-1/2" needles, sometimes I only put then in about 1 inch, I use my other hand to hold the base of the syringe to help steady it, and a few times I've caught myself accidentally touching part of the needle.  So far I've been lucky and never had an infection, but I can see myself touching the top of the needle, then pushing in to that point before I'm done


----------



## Joliver (Dec 11, 2013)

If you don't have a fever you don't have an infection.  You can have an abscess and it be sterile and painful.  

I will give you some good advice here.  Doctor's don't go easy on guys that they suspect of having used illicit drugs.  That means if you walk in there with an abscess in your glute, the doc is probably going to incise and drain it.  He wont poke gently with a needle and sonogram to find the abscess and remove it to save the aesthetic appearance of your ass.  More over, you may have a drain inserted until you finish a round of antibiotics.  I have heard of guys that walked in and been butchered.  Some guys were treated with kid gloves and walked out fine.

If you don't have a fever, you have plenty of time to get the abscess drained yourself.  22g needle and some big balls should do the trick.

If you have a fever time is not on your side.  Once your fever approaches 101-102 degrees, you have to take the ride to the ER.  Until then, try to remove it yourself.


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 11, 2013)

I agree u could have missed / no fever take it daily a couple times and ice it every time you sit 30 minutes minimum.
Every couple hours.
I have had an abcess it hurts like hell man up go to quick care don't bull shit them and tell them honestly what happened
I was treated great not judge and taken care of well.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 11, 2013)

G.G. said:


> I agree u could have missed / no fever take it daily a couple times and ice it every time you sit 30 minutes minimum.
> Every couple hours.
> I have had an abcess it hurts like hell man up go to quick care don't bull shit them and tell them honestly what happened
> I was treated great not judge and taken care of well.



There's no need  to tell on yourself. I understand the police aren't going to be involved but there's no reason to bring up gear. Vtamin b inj will sufficeI went to the er after having a seizure in a grocery store. I cracked my head and have no memory of anything until I woke up after 18 staples going home and falling asleep.
My girl met me at the er. She heard the nurses talking. Somehow my exwife found out what happened and was asking my kids what happened and if I was taking any gh or gear or anything else they know of because it was important and could harm me if the dr didn't know or have info. My kids were worried about me. I had a vial of seros in the fridge always.
The nurses we talking saying they were wondering why I appeared to be in such good shape and how large I was for my age? Don't need nosy people talking.


----------



## chrisotpherm (Dec 11, 2013)

Just cut it open yourself and be done with it. I do it to all my buddies. Lol, jk. Everyone has great advice. I've had lumps the size of baseball but wasn't an infection but scare tissue or reaction to the holding solution.


----------



## don draco (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, everybody.  

It has actually settled down a little bit and is less painful than yesterday. Still very swollen though. It's now softer and not as painful when I touch it.  I'll be watching it for the next few days before making my decision to head to the ER..  by the looks of things, it may not be necessary. 

I may try extracting any pus / fluids from the muscle tomorrow to see if it really is an abscess or not.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 11, 2013)

it sounds like severe PIP to me as I had the same fuuuking thing the first time I did primo, it ended up not being primo but I would have like a softball size swelling every time I pinned and it usually wasn't all gone by the time I had to pin again...it was horrible if anyone even touched me in that spot, I would have punched them in the face..that's how bad it was. After a while I just had to stop. I have never had that issue again.

Wait it out, pin again and see if it happens again.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 12, 2013)

I get same shit from prop... I always assume its pip.. just sore and achy..


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 12, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> I get same shit from prop... I always assume its pip.. just sore and achy..



it is just pip


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 12, 2013)

Yea I figure thts y I never use prop... f tht I hate tht feeling....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 12, 2013)

The swollen area is the result of your body responding to the injection in a negative way.  There are esters that I take that will give me a similar result as yours, thus I avoid them.  I would simply chalk this up as an injection that was injected in an extra sensitive area and to avoid this area for a while....


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey Bro, Same exact thing happened to me and it was just a strange reaction that went away after 7-8 days or so. Vg is an awesome site to pin but mine (and possibly yours too) could be very sensitive as well. Try splitting up the sites (i.e. Half of your injection in left vg and the other half in the right vg).


----------



## goodfella (Dec 13, 2013)

What size pin do you use on your V-glute? I've had this happen to me before in the same muscle when pinning and just didn't use a long enough pin to hit the muscle deep enough and ended up swelling up with some discomfort. Glutes in general aren't the easiest for me to hit and sometimes almost go in more sidewayz which can cause the swelling. Basically is like pinning subq, it'll absorb, but slowly. I dont think it's a infection tho, you'd have a fever/run hot quite often and would be red in the area. Shud go down within a week or so once your muscle absorbs enough of the oil to take the pressure off the area. Hope this gives some comfort man, hang in there.


----------



## don draco (Dec 13, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> The swollen area is the result of your body responding to the injection in a negative way.  There are esters that I take that will give me a similar result as yours, thus I avoid them.  I would simply chalk this up as an injection that was injected in an extra sensitive area and to avoid this area for a while....



Yeah, I think I may have injected too low on the VG.  The pain is mainly located near/on the great trochanter now.. but it's not nearly as bad as it was a few days ago.



NeoPT said:


> Hey Bro, Same exact thing happened to me and it was just a strange reaction that went away after 7-8 days or so. Vg is an awesome site to pin but mine (and possibly yours too) could be very sensitive as well. Try splitting up the sites (i.e. Half of your injection in left vg and the other half in the right vg).



Today marks one week .. and it's MUCH better now as opposed to earlier this week.  I'm hoping all of the pain/swelling will subside by tomorrow. 



goodfella said:


> What size pin do you use on your V-glute? I've had this happen to me before in the same muscle when pinning and just didn't use a long enough pin to hit the muscle deep enough and ended up swelling up with some discomfort. Glutes in general aren't the easiest for me to hit and sometimes almost go in more sidewayz which can cause the swelling. Basically is like pinning subq, it'll absorb, but slowly. I dont think it's a infection tho, you'd have a fever/run hot quite often and would be red in the area. Shud go down within a week or so once your muscle absorbs enough of the oil to take the pressure off the area. Hope this gives some comfort man, hang in there.



I use a 22 gauge 1.5".   Thanks brother.. it's actually much better now.  I think it should be 100% healed by this weekend.   I was just scared that it could be an infection b/c I haven't experienced anything like that from an injection in that past.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 13, 2013)

this happens to me a few times a year


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 13, 2013)

Glad to hear it all worked out.  I guess I've been lucky that it's only happened to me once - but there's still plenty of time for more.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 13, 2013)

....I hate knots.  figured the tren A would absorb y now 4 days later


----------

